# All most ready



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi fellas made a card cut today from 33feet but did not get a full cut I think the tubes are enough to cut the card I am using a metal spring clamp to hold the card its not holding the card tight you can move the card in the clamp easy maybe its the cards I use it was cut with my pocket tube shooter


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Goos shooting mate! cool looking shooter too!


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Cheers bud


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

I still cannot even SEE the card at 33 ft haha. Great job!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Nice work phil, you will get it for sure!

Maybe you need a tad more fps?


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

I think this may be the same as why i cant cut the moving card on string...

If the card can move forwards and backwards... (towards and away from you) ... then it will absorb some of the impact and shift...

The obvious answer for me is more power...

But clamping the card TIGHT is the answer for you... i think...

I also tried 2 cards... and got halfway through the second... i think this is a FPS issue...

G clamps...will hold it solid...

Happy cutting... and get a video up


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice sling, & great shot, Phil!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Real nice shooting Phil!


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Mrs clever moniker I have trouble to but just can not shoot with my glasses on   

Mr clever moniker the tubes I am using maybe to big its 4070 I have some 3060 coming may be I will get more out of them 

Thanks to all


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

B.P.R I will try clamping it tighter


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Just remember, it's real easy to get a card tear... but a cut is a whole different animal.

Clamp it up to tight and you might be just tearing it... lightly held or even on a string... that's a cut!

It's just a matter of hitting it close to the center with enough fps and it's a done deal.

You might want to check out this video, notice how the clamp is set up... the card could still move a little even though the 3/8" steel was moving over 280 fps


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting ... keep after it and you will get it.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Cheers Charles 

Bill that's just AWESOME shooting what size bands do you shoot with you can hear your shots whizzing passed B)


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry about that Phil... I put up the wrong video (labeling problem). Now it's the right one.

The bands are .03 latex cut 1" X 3/4" taper X about 11" active length... drawn to around 55". For a shorter draw, you can go with wider-shorter bands but keep the taper... good luck Man!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The partials a lot of times are due to stance alignment. You have to be lined up perfect on the card. My cards move in the clamp.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Cool thanks Bill I have some 030 on order so will try it when it gets here thanks for your time and help ATB Phil.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Cheers Treefork I will not rest now until I can do it


----------

